# Garage floor epoxy project



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Finally decided it was time to tackle the garage floor. Previous owners put down some concrete stain and it was really patchy with huge bare spots.
I rented a floor grinder and went to work. Really easy, just took forever. The machine itself weighs a TON. 
After grinding I power washed it, let it dry for two days and the hit it with the epoxy and 29 pounds of flakes.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## nATLzoysiaguy (7 mo ago)

Looks great! Where did you get the extension cord holder that looks like a collapsible fish basket?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks @nATLzoysiaguy !

cord reel;Green Leaf WW3D Wonder Extension Cord Winder, Gray, 150 Foot https://a.co/d/0XGpWp2


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Just whatever you do, do not drop small screws on that floor! They will instantly activate "stealth mode" and be impossible to see!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Just whatever you do, do not drop small screws on that floor! They will instantly activate "stealth mode" and be impossible to see!


noooooo!! Now i need a magnetic pickup roller


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

DFWdude said:


> noooooo!! Now i need a magnetic pickup roller


That floor is gorgeous. 

We did one with a similar flake look in the electronics shop at my previous job. M2/3/4 screws, often in non-magnetic alloys. It was so hard to find those little screws I still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> That floor is gorgeous.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Looking good, what epoxy did you use?


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

@Johnl445 i used rustoleum from lowes. Had good success with it at our old house.
EpoxyShield 2-part Gray Gloss Concrete and Garage Floor Paint Kit (Kit) https://www.lowes.com/pd/Rust-Oleum...-Kit-Actual-Net-Contents-240-fl-oz/1000201235


----------



## potchiasti (3 mo ago)

This looks very good, glad your project was successful!


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

@DFWdude good to know. Thanks and best wishes


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Like the flags too


----------

